# Static in carpet is shutting down cars



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm presently racing at a facility that seems to have a problem with the carpet. Every other Pan car seems to shut down and shuts off momentary while racing or practice, and only the pan cars.. The track offers other classes such as Touring oval, M-chassis, late model buggy, late model SCT 2 and 4 wheel drive and Mini Lates. But only the Pan cars are experiencing the shut downs. Now I also found out that this carpet has some history, I had ran on it several years ago when it was owned by another Facility and we were having the same problems then. At the time we were running NIMH packs and brushed motors, but I think we used a simple ground wire from the motor to the chassis plate that took care of the issue. But now several years later we are using brushless motors and Lipos. My question is has anyone ever had similar problems like this with brushless motors and lipos and how did you solve it.. Again not everyone is having this problem but a few of us are and several pan car guys have quit..

Need Help!!!


----------



## sk55 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Static*

Run a small gage wire from the negative battery input on esc to a screw on the chassis. Be sure to sand the anodizing off where the wire touches. Impacts seem to have this problem more than others.


----------



## rcwolfee (May 17, 2003)

sk55 said:


> Run a small gage wire from the negative battery input on esc to a screw on the chassis. Be sure to sand the anodizing off where the wire touches. Impacts seem to have this problem more than others.



:thumbsup:


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

Spraying the underside of the chassis with static guard will help too.

Will make you car smell pretty as bounce haha


----------

